# Pepe Le Pew was removed from Space Jam 2 - Legacy!



## AsPika2219 (Mar 9, 2021)

Look likes one of famous LooneyTunes characters was removed.... Poor Pepe Le Pew...







Informations are here!

https://deadline.com/2021/03/pepe-l...rk-times-rape-culture-controversy-1234708688/
http://cinema.com.my/articles/news_...le=Pepe-Le-Pew-has-been-cut-from-Space-Jam-2-


----------



## Milenko (Mar 9, 2021)

He is a massive creep


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Le Pew was rapey as fuck and constantly violated the personal space of others who didn't want to be around him. The entire "joke" of his character was built around being someone who violated the personal space of a cat who actively tried to push him away from her. I feel like it's pretty reasonable to not want him in the movie.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

He was arrested for pedophilia.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Le Pew was rapey as fuck and constantly violated the personal space of others who didn't want to be around him. The entire "joke" of his character was built around being someone who violated the personal space of a cat who actively tried to push him away from her. I feel like it's pretty reasonable to not want him in the movie.


yeah like out of all of the things people have complained about, this is one of the most reasonable
a character whose entire schtick was just... he be rapey
honestly the dumber part was that the same guy making the callout also made one towards speedy gonzales, a character that, vaguely stereotypey he may be, _was pretty well received by the very audience he was vaguely stereotypey of_ (heck, the entire trope of "stereotype received well by its targets" is named after him for a reason) due to being more positive than anything
but yeah pepe le pew is just
no
please no


----------



## Reploid (Mar 9, 2021)

Why? Did he harassed someone? Sounds like him tho. Or maybe beaten his wife


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Another Icon gone.  I remember seeing him on the drive in screens. And what's next, Chilly Willy? Sheesh


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah like out of all of the things people have complained about, this is one of the most reasonable
> a character whose entire schtick was just... he be rapey
> honestly the dumber part was that the same guy making the callout also made one towards speedy gonzales, a character that, vaguely stereotypey he may be, _was pretty well received by the very audience he was vaguely stereotypey of_ (heck, the entire trope of "stereotype received well by its targets" is named after him for a reason) due to being more positive than anything
> but yeah pepe le pew is just
> ...


I'm Mexican and I like Speedy Gonzales. 
Fuck all the snowflakes who think they speak for the community a certain character apparently "misrepresents". They know nothing and just virtue signal bullshit after bullshit to fit their agenda .


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm Mexican and I like Speedy Gonzales.
> Fuck all the snowflakes who think they speak for the community a certain character apparently "misrepresents". They know nothing and just virtue signal bullshit after bullshit to fit their agenda .


well I mean yes sometimes
sometimes, the ones complaining are the community themselves
sometimes they aren't
some stereotypes and stereotypey characters, like this and the stereotypical hot-blooded hammy overly-patriotic 'murican (we all know that one, and as an American I can say it's both hilarious and sadly accurate), aren't really harmful in any meaningful way
others are


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2021)

Honestly, no love loss there, even as a child I hated Pepe le Pew, his episodes were the least funny and he was just an annoying (and not in an endearing way) character all around.  I know there is now cancel culture and shit around him, but honestly my distaste for him has nothing to do with all of that, I've genuinely just always found him to be among the worst Looney Tunes characters with among the worst Looney Toons cartoons of all of them.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Honestly, no love loss there, even as a child I hated Pepe le Pew, his episodes were the least funny and he was just an annoying (and not in an endearing way) character all around.  I know there is now cancel culture and shit around him, but honestly my distaste for him has nothing to do with all of that, I've genuinely just always found him to be among the worst Looney Tunes characters with among the worst Looney Toons cartoons of all of them.


honestly my reaction to this was, in this order:
"wait, who?"
"oh wait that guy"
"wait, what was his schtick even?"
_checks what his schtick was even_
"yeah let's unperson the creepy fucker"


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> honestly my reaction to this was, in this order:
> "wait, who?"
> "oh wait that guy"
> "wait, what was his schtick even?"
> ...



Must be a ton of fun going around trying to be "politcally correct" all day. I bet you're fun, at parties.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Must be a ton of fun going around trying to be "politcally correct" all day. I bet you're fun, at parties.


what?
literally all I said and meant in that post was basically "regardless of the politics, me no likey rapey character"
that has nothing to do with being "politically correct", nor any of the other low-quality ad hominem attacks you've thrown around as of late
not only was pepe le pew a walking embodiment of rape culture, but even from a strictly apolitical standpoint _that shit just ain't funny
it's lame at best and abhorrent at worst, and boy was it NOT best_


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2021)

It is a bit annoying when stuff like this happens and the story that takes over is that a problematic character has finally been dealt with and canceled.  Sometimes shitty characters just get dropped and there doesn't need to be anything more to it than that, sometimes a character just needs to go; their planet needs them.


----------



## TimPV3 (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder how many people sticking up for Pepe Le Pew have shared out of context photos of Joe Biden while calling him a rapist or a pedophile.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 9, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm Mexican and I like Speedy Gonzales.
> Fuck all the snowflakes who think they speak for the community a certain character apparently "misrepresents". They know nothing and just virtue signal bullshit after bullshit to fit their agenda .


There were problems with Speedy; in some cartoons, he's juxtaposed against other "Mexican" mice who are exceedingly lazy and on permanent "siesta."  Speedy also shared the archetype of Meican stereotypes with the old advertisement character, the "Frito Bandito" who was abandoned in the 70s.  Personally, as a white, I would have been fine with Speedy existing today without the stereotypes.  But I feel it's not up to me to make that call, that makes me a extremely fantastic man.  I'm the best.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Must be a ton of fun going around trying to be "politcally correct" all day. I bet you're fun, at parties.


How is being uncomfortable with a creep being “politically correct?”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

Next Looney Toons Movie starring:
 

Oh,excuse me,"political correct":

 



ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm Mexican and I like Speedy Gonzales.
> Fuck all the snowflakes who think they speak for the community a certain character apparently "misrepresents". They know nothing and just virtue signal bullshit after bullshit to fit their agenda .



  








I give a  on "politically correct"   .... !!!!


----------



## Burorī (Mar 9, 2021)

C'mon, man... I liked that character


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Loved him. He was funny as heck! This is so oversensitive. Come on!! He was so alone and only wants an attention. LOL. Hey, this was only a cartoon.. Not a reality but maybe a bad influence ? Oh well. No wonder that the 2000's are the strangest years ever. Missed 1990's and before that. Less sensitive. Sighing.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 9, 2021)

Who's next?
Hulk for being "too violent and angry"?
Scott Lang (Ant-Man) for being too small?
Pikachu for being asian-created and YELLOW?

Cancel culture seriously just needs to fuck off and die.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 9, 2021)

Nobody look at that character and be like "hmm yes, this is how I will behave from now on".
There's countless movies where a killer is "the good guy". Take John Wick for example. He kills tons of people, he's not exactly a good guy either, but we KNOW this behavior would be unacceptable irl, there is no doubt about it.
People who do act like that don't need a stupid cartoon to be assholes, they were assholes before that.

What is crazy, and dangerous to me, is that by calling a fictional character "harmful", we're basically denying people their capacity at exercising critical thinking.

And you know it comes from America because this kind of outrage almost exclusively happen over sexual issues. Cancel fictional rapists, but let's keep all our fictional killers.

This is nuts.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> Nobody look at that character and be like "hmm yes, this is how I will behave from now on".


Men who behave like Pepe La Pew are actually a common occurrence for women (or those perceived as as women,) when working in public jobs like sales or customers service. It’s actually extremely uncommon for women not to deal with creepy men who either violate or attempt to their personal space, sexually harass them, and or other unwelcome advances. Pepe La Pew isn’t a fictional character in many people’s lives when they have deal with men like him.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Who's next?
> Hulk for being "too violent and angry"?
> Scott Lang (Ant-Man) for being too small?
> Pikachu for being asian-created and YELLOW?
> ...



This is what I was talking about earlier, crappy characters can't simply be removed anymore without there inherently being some other PC story associated with why they've been dropped. Granted, Pepe Le Pew has been around for ages, so him being removed now certainly raises a few eyebrows, but all the same we can't simply have characters go the way of Poochie anymore without audiences believing that there is some slimy underlying reason of why they had to be cut that we should all get up in arms about. It can never simply be a case that the stats are showing a large portion of the audience simply never enjoyed him or his cartoons so much, that it was time to trim some fat.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2021)

Pepe got dropped? And nothing of value was lost. 

I think I have a related video here somewhere...


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Who's next?
> Hulk for being "too violent and angry"?
> Scott Lang (Ant-Man) for being too small?
> Pikachu for being asian-created and YELLOW?
> ...


there's a vast gap between these understrawman examples you're pulling out of your ass...
and a commonly despised character *whose entire schtick was basically rape*


----------



## Jayro (Mar 9, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> there's a vast gap between these understrawman examples you're pulling out of your ass...
> and a commonly despised character *whose entire schtick was basically rape*


Since when is infatuation rape..?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Since when is infatuation rape..?


His episodes literally centered on him seeing a women, harassing her the entire episode, coupled holding/kissing her against her will as she tried to escape him. That’s breakdown to every single one of his episodes.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> His episodes literally centered on him seeing a women, harassing her the entire episode, coupled holding/kissing her against her will as she tried to escape him.


While I would never condone his actions, that doesn't mean they had to cut his character. They could have just given Pepé better lines instead. Pepé could still talk ann suave and shit like usual, but his content matter would just be normal movie stuff, not kissy face stuff. It's a cartoon character, not a real person, so he can be changed with force. That's the difference here between cancelling Pepé, or cancelling a real person.


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2021)

For every case of say, Apu getting removed from the Simpsons because people can't take a joke anymore, there's also cases of characters that just had their time in the sun, were popular in a certain era, and have outlived their comedic potential, *80 years later*.

Pepe le Pew's entire character was fawning over a cat and never taking no for an answer. Given the current climate of the world, the huge upheaval going on right now over men doing similar things decades ago and getting away with it, and how much of a hot-button topic it is...I really don't find it to be much of a problem removing his scenes.

Saying the character "added to rape culture" is _a bit over the top though_--the moral of the story was USUALLY that Pepe le Pew gets slapstick'd, beaten up, etc by the end of the short. His obsessive behavior is just an avenue for the comedy to work around. Even so, there are a handful of episodes that just...end with him capturing the cat, the cat looking horrified...fade to black. Um... yikes? His actions are never condoned--always seen as awful, but is it really that funny anymore?

I can easily see them not wanting that kind of joke in a movie coming out right now. And really, guys, was he even remotely a major character in Space Jam 1? We're not losing much of value here. If it were Bugs or Daffy, then yeah riot, but he's like a D-list Looney Tune.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> While I would never condone his actions, that doesn't mean they had to cut his character. They could have just given Pepé better lines instead. Pepé could still talk ann suave and shit like usual, but his content matter would just be normal movie stuff, not kissy face stuff. It's a cartoon character, not a real person, so he can be changed with force. That's the difference here between cancelling Pepé, or cancelling a real person.


I don’t oppose them changing the character. But I also see why they would want to distance themselves from a character who’s entire history is built around being a creep.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

My brain completely erased my memory of this guy in space jam


----------



## Seliph (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## draftguy (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, I have to admit I‘ve never seen it that way, maybe because I‘m male. But okay, I can relate to that he is out of time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

Disney made an "Announcement" with the "Muppet Show" and all other Studios "has" to follow with this Policy....

Fuck Disney.....Walt must rotate in his Grave....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 9, 2021)

Wait there is going to be another Space Jam? Another sequel nobody wants because we all know they will fuck it up just like how horrible Coming to America 2 turned out.

With all these characters getting cancelled I fear for this guys future


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Disney made an "Announcement" with the "Muppet Show" and all other Studios "has" to follow with this Policy....
> 
> Fuck Disney.....Walt must rotate in his Grave....


I don't quite understand how that's relevant to this thread, nor do I understand the specifics, but if the policy is "no more characters whose entire personality is borderline sexual assault played as comedy", I'm all for it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sigh. More censorship.


----------



## Eredhel (Mar 9, 2021)

I hope they're argument is not "people might act like Pepe Le Pew because he's rapey and people might want to be like him" or the old story of "violent games makes violent people" will rise again (which was already debunked).
I think cutting him down was too much. Yeah, his lines and story is outdated now (I do remember that the show was all about how bad his act was), but they could have changed his character not to be that creepy and obsessive, but still giving the audience a perspective that what he does is wrong. Hell, I grew up watching worst things just to know that those kind of things were not right.
Aside from that, all this "cancel him, cancel that" is worse then the character itself.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 9, 2021)

he wasn't rapey, he was persistent


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 9, 2021)

Same for Heloise Nertz(at least we have Minerva Mink,Slappy the Squirrel,Skippy the Squirrel) in Animaniacs reboot/remake,Lola Bunny was redesigned. Lara Croft was also redesigned.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2021)

Never thought the lamestream media would get worked up over a fictional character


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

What I'm really mad about is the Lola bunny redesign, how I am supposed to enjoy movie about basketball with no big booba


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 9, 2021)

In Looney Tunes reboot she behaved like Bugs Bunny fangirl.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What I'm really mad about is the Lola bunny redesign, how I am supposed to enjoy movie about basketball with no big booba


She didn't have big booba in the first one either, she had itty bitty titties and was all about dem legs, baby. 
We haven't seen the new Lola yet, by the way. There's a side by side "comparison" pic floating around the interwebs but neither of the two pictures are from the movies, the "original" one is a furry porn pic and the "redesign" one is a concept sketch. The Loony Tunes in the new movie are 3D renders and they are fuzzy. You know, fluffy. Full on furry.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> She didn't have big booba in the first one either, she had itty bitty titties and was all about dem legs, baby


Damn, I guess this is another case of something being better in my memory


----------



## Windaga (Mar 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> She didn't have big booba in the first one either, she had itty bitty titties and was all about dem legs, baby.
> We haven't seen the new Lola yet, by the way. There's a side by side "comparison" pic floating around the interwebs but neither of the two pictures are from the movies, the "original" one is a furry porn pic and the "redesign" one is a concept sketch. The Loony Tunes in the new movie are 3D renders and they are fuzzy. You know, fluffy. Full on furry.




Bugs has a straight up sword for a tooth.

I've never liked Peppy la Pew; as many have already said, he's always come off as skeevy. Discontinuing the character is probably a good idea. I don't think they're doing it because of "cancel culture" or because "it's the right thing to do."

My guess: It's a business move. Any businesses' claim to want to be on the "right side of history" when everything goes belly up is business talk for "there's gonna be more people that believe in X than in Y, so we're gonna cater to X rather than Y" or " Y is a shrinking market, so let's start working on X." If the gun market was comprised of mostly homosexual women, then the marketing and subsequent lobbying would reflect that.

Sure, it might be the "ethical" and "moral" thing to do, but that's mere coincidence; companies have consistently proven that moral and ethics only stretch as far as they need to in order to keep making money. (see: Nestle, Walmart, Apple)

We can argue about censorship, ethics, morals, blah blah blah. It's all just free advertising for the company, followed by mass purchases by group Y of the original material, and mass adoption by group X of the new material. One side unnecessarily pushes Dr. Seuss' retired books into the top sellers on Amazon, and the other pledges to support the "new norm" moving forward; both sides end up arguing, and because we all know how well arguments go, both groups lose. Meanwhile, the product in question receives a nice publicity boost, burns bridges with an arguably caustic group, and fosters goodwill with another group. i.e, Y, X loses, Company wins.

Now that might've come off as a little skeptical because I've been playing Gonosia and can't trust anyone, but I guess the tl;dr is:

- Censorship (removing the past): bad
- Recognizing we've made mistakes in the past and should probably address them moving forward: good
- Nestle: Bad
- Chippie: biggest asshole in Gonosia


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> She didn't have big booba in the first one either, she had itty bitty titties and was all about dem legs, baby.
> We haven't seen the new Lola yet, by the way. There's a side by side "comparison" pic floating around the interwebs but neither of the two pictures are from the movies, the "original" one is a furry porn pic and the "redesign" one is a concept sketch. The Loony Tunes in the new movie are 3D renders and they are fuzzy. You know, fluffy. Full on furry.


Kind of like Sonic movie,Woody Woodpecker,Yogi Bear? Winnie the Pooh was banned in China same for Plague.Inc.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Windaga said:


> Nestle: Bad


Based


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Men who behave like Pepe La Pew are actually a common occurrence for women (or those perceived as as women,) when working in public jobs like sales or customers service. It’s actually extremely uncommon for women not to deal with creepy men who either violate or attempt to their personal space, sexually harass them, and or other unwelcome advances. Pepe La Pew isn’t a fictional character in many people’s lives when they have deal with men like him.



You don't realize how censoring fiction and stories can lead to very dangerous abuse.

Take a minute to think of everything you watch, show, movies, every the songs you listen to.
Now remove all the bad actors in all these fictions.

And I'm not just talking about sexual assault, but violence too, which is arguably one of the US biggest problems yet somehow you never hear a callout to censor it, or its most offending characters, in fiction.

Assholes did not wait for a cartoon character to act like assholes. Be it rapists, robbers, murderers, terrorists and what not.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Steven Spielberg and Robert Zemeckis planned sequeled prequel of Who Framed Roger Rabbit. Action would take place during World War 2 featuring German Nazis.


deinonychus71 said:


> You don't realize how censoring fiction and stories can lead to very dangerous abuse.
> 
> Take a minute to think of everything you watch, show, movies, every the songs you listen to.
> Now remove all the bad actors in all these fictions.
> ...


This is how polical correctness works. Even in Fortnite Battle Royale Chapter 1 Season 5 jiggling female breasts physics animations were removed. Not only Lola Bunny was redesigned in Space Jam 2,but breasts of princess Eva Earlong were decreased same for Lara Croft. Nick Stadler and Dean Dodrill had two different drawing styles during development of Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2(circa Anno Domini of years 1994-1998). Fortnite 10 years ago would dedicated to more mature audience like it was originally intended. Steven Spielberg and Robert Zemeckis planned Who Framed Roger Rabbit 2 prequeled sequel action was originally taking place during World War 2. Damsel in distresses are cool I guess despite girlpower(it worked well in original Power Puff Girls tv mini-series).


----------



## linuxares (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh no, not poor Pepe said no one ever...


Pepe, a No means NO!


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Steven Spielberg and Robert Zemeckis planned sequeled prequel of Who Framed Roger Rabbit. Action would take place during World War 2 featuring German Nazis.
> 
> This is how polical correctness works. Even in Fortnite Battle Royale Chapter 1 Season 5 jiggling female breasts physics animations were removed. Not only Lola Bunny was redesigned in Space Jam 2,but breasts of princess Eva Earlong were decreased same for Lara Croft. Nick Stadler and Dean Dodrill had two different drawing styles during development of Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2(circa Anno Domini of years 1994-1998). Fortnite 10 years ago would dedicated to more mature audience like it was originally intended. Steven Spielberg and Robert Zemeckis planned Who Framed Roger Rabbit 2 prequeled sequel action was originally taking place during World War 2. Damsel in distresses are cool I guess despite girlpower(it worked well in original Power Puff Girls tv mini-series).



Well the thing is that the character's behavior is not depicted in a good light, which really is what matters.

If you "actually" wanted to pass a message that things have changed, a new movie could have been the right medium to teach that character a lesson, for example. Many remakes do that these days, keep some stories/characters "as-is" just to give it a twist (Aladdin comes to mind here but there's more).

But straight out making a character disappear does not eliminate the real problem at all, and it's incomprehensible in a society that glorifies all sorts of crimes and violence in fiction.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm so tired of this cancel culture shit! Let's just get rid of the 1st amendment while we're at it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2021)

Out of everything fiction being canceled? Pepe is probably one of the few truly reasonable ones. I won't beat the drum in the echo chamber.. But his character really is one that left a lot to be desired.. And fixed... He had one scene in Space Jam where he was remotely helpful. That was it. So, I bet they could easily work around his non-existent character in the second movie.

Normally, I'd say "fuck cancel culture"... But this was deserved.


Can we also cancel the new Powerpuff Girls "adult" show?


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> Well the thing is that the character's behavior is not depicted in a good light, which really is what matters.
> 
> If you "actually" wanted to pass a message that things have changed, a new movie could have been the right medium to teach that character a lesson, for example. Many remakes do that these days, keep some stories/characters "as-is" just to give it a twist (Aladdin comes to mind here but there's more).
> 
> But straight out making a character disappear does not eliminate the real problem at all, and it's incomprehensible in a society that glorifies all sorts of crimes and violence in fiction.


Protagonist(Dr. Kane) in the Ooze looked similar to Milo Touch from Disney Atlantis dualogy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Out of everything fiction being canceled? Pepe is probably one of the few truly reasonable ones. I won't beat the drum in the echo chamber.. But his character really is one that left a lot to be desired.. And fixed... He had one scene in Space Jam where he was remotely helpful. That was it. So, I bet they could easily work around his non-existent character in the second movie.
> 
> Normally, I'd say "fuck cancel culture"... But this was deserved.
> 
> ...


Same for Animaniacs remake? Duke Nukem 3D remake was cancelled because of Gearbox Software Slipgate Ironworks and 3D Realms were lawsuited. Fortnite Battle Royale because of some leaked modding tools and using aimbots Epic Games and Tencent are just so anti-consumer owners of Epic Games Launcher Storefront. Okay I won't be double posting however I just didn't know how to edit comment and add double quoted someone else comments. Jazz Jackrabbit was originally planed to be human,Sonic the Hedgehog was originally planned to be rabbit.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 11, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Can we also cancel the new Powerpuff Girls "adult" show?


Wait what?! Whats this trash I hear, I must google at once!


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Wait what?! Whats this trash I hear, I must google at once!


Maybe he meant this? Chicken Robot aesthetics of Adult Swim.

Or this?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Wait what?! Whats this trash I hear, I must google at once!


Yeah, they've got a pilot setup for the CW network.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Yeah, they've got a pilot setup for the CW network.


Whoopass Girls?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't get it. Pepe never managed to seduce anyone he tried to, any more than Johnny Bravo. His behaviour wasn't one that got him the girls, it was one that made everyone want to get away from him. It wasn't portraid as a positive thing.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Searinox said:


> I don't get it. Pepe never managed to seduce anyone he tried to, any more than Johnny Bravo. His behaviour wasn't one that got him the girls, it was one that made everyone want to get away from him. It wasn't portraid as a positive thing.


Usually ladies treated badly Johnny Bravo,but he had one girl woman with his narcisttic type of personality named Jane.

Johnny Bravo hairstyle and glasses reminds me of blone guy male protagonist from Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 11, 2021)

Furthermore old Looney Tunes have their share of racist portrayals and jokes. The solution was to simply stop making these kinds of jokes with the characters in modern incarnations. I understand that would be more difficult with one like Pepe whose entire schtick is being creepy, but they could have just cut out the part of his personality where he persists beyond refusal and make him a more Brock-type of character who falls in love with everyone and gets refused - often physically painfully. Granted, that would make him an antagonist more than anything since there would be no redeeming quality seen in his behaviour, but we can easily also consider Yosemite Sam and Silvester antagonists in many of their episodes. Either way, Pepe was always a minor character to me and quite forgettable. He wasn't a central figure of the LT universe, which has more than enough characters to keep people busy and entertained with. Still, I am disappointed to again see a bail approach rather than a nuanced and rational move.

Looney Tunes are very old and by many standards, a lot of who these characters are and what they do is out of date - it is either irrelevant, some jokes are no longer understandable by today's generation, some stuff is inappropriate - be it for intensity of violence, smoking, racism, etc.. To keep these characters relevant today, they need to be brought up to date. Their studios acknowledge - in part by also producing new content of them such as SJ2 - that there is a continued desire to keep these characters relevant and up to date. It is their job. By refusing to do the same with Pepe, they have thrown in the towel.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2021)

Searinox said:


> I don't get it. Pepe never managed to seduce anyone he tried to, any more than Johnny Bravo. His behaviour wasn't one that got him the girls, it was one that made everyone want to get away from him. It wasn't portraid as a positive thing.



Johnny Bravos behavior is vaguely similar. He hits on a girl, girl hits him hard. Rinse and repeat. Remember the time he went on a date with a deer? Anyway... Pepe relentlessly pursues one cat. Constantly hugging and attempting to kiss her. It's... Well... It's just downright shitty and scummy.

Granted, if Bravo was canceled, I'd be a hypocrite if I argued against that.

In theory, they could give him a redemption episode. Wherein he is shown the error of his ways and changes. He'd keep his "suave" attitude, but would take no for an answer and back off. The question that remains; would it matter? He's just a fictional character in a fictional world. It would be easier, and safer, to just erase his character entirely. Rather than run the risk of further anger from those who view him as an enemy. Even at the sign of possible redemption.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Johnny Bravos behavior is vaguely similar. He hits on a girl, girl hits him hard. Rinse and repeat. Remember the time he went on a date with a deer? Anyway... Pepe relentlessly pursues one cat. Constantly hugging and attempting to kiss her. It's... Well... It's just downright shitty and scummy.
> 
> Granted, if Bravo was canceled, I'd be a hypocrite if I argued against that.
> 
> In theory, they could give him a redemption episode. Wherein he is shown the error of his ways and changes. He'd keep his "suave" attitude, but would take no for an answer and back off. The question that remains; would it matter? He's just a fictional character in a fictional world. It would be easier, and safer, to just erase his character entirely. Rather than run the risk of further anger from those who view him as an enemy. Even at the sign of possible redemption.


Well EarthBound Nintendo GameCube remake was cancelled even MOTHER 3 for SNES,N64 and N64DD,ports of Unreal 1 for N64 and PS1,Jazz Jackrabit 3,Sonic-16,Sonic Mars,Sonic X-Treme were cancelled games. Even original series of Animaniacs were cancelled to continue.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ban the rest of the Loony Tunes. They go around physically abusing other animals.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2021)

Cancel cancel culture


----------



## xbmcuser (Mar 11, 2021)

He was a horrible caricature of a a French Man, Smelly, Rapey, and that accent.
Of course he should be cancelled we dont protray people like that now.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Quagmire,Master Roshi were kind of like James Bond.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xbmcuser said:


> He was a horrible caricature of a a French Man, Smelly, Rapey, and that accent.
> Of course he should be cancelled we dont protray people like that now.


French people stereotypes. Same for Antoine D'Coolette he easily surrender,always behaving in Sonic Satam such as coward,goofy,flirting princess Sally Acorn,causing troubles such as Jar Jar Binks(comic relief stuff).


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Quagmire,Master Roshi were kind of like James Bond.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They should ban master roshi in the dragon ball fighters game and all future dragon ball games and shows


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> They should ban master roshi in the dragon ball fighters game and all future dragon ball games and shows


Give em a few years.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Give em a few years.


Then online protests gonna happen.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 11, 2021)

i wished todays people stopped talking about people and start talking with people again.
i laughed my ass off with history of the world part one while i was a christian, and it really killed it.
lost my religion later, but still...
stereo types might be annoying to some, that's no reason in my book to ban it for all people.
jokes that are good tend to be a bit wrong for a situation, so yeah to be funny should mean that you can cross a line.
i need my jokes, and i don't care if you make a foul or a criminal out of me in a cartoon or joke, but if you do, better make it worth laughin.
please, pepe le pew didn't kill anyone in real life nor even ever raped anyone, just made a joke, and told a tale about how to deal with creeps
creeps don'tr go away because you don't wanna see them...


----------



## Searinox (Mar 11, 2021)

I can get an argument for excluding such behaviors from a children's film because there has always been control over not portraying certain examples. But given that he was never a role model and was insufferable - I myself dislike him - to every other character, arguing that he is encouraging or normalizing something is like arguing that any cartoon antagonist is normalizing any terrible attitude or threat they cause to others. Which they don't.

Arguing against a french stereotype also has more weight to it, especially tied to an unpleasant character who's only ever there just to harass others. I'm sure something could be done here too. There's characters with other accents depending on their origins everywhere in fiction, and I'm sure something could be worked out to make him still feel "french" while not making him stereotypical.

To that end I say, he's your character Warner Bros.. It's your job to fix him. Instead you decided to be lazy and scrub him.

But my biggest problem is really the normalization argument has become a gateway for all manner of morality policing in which people are engaging in essentially madness by erasing the boundaries between fantasy and reality and trying to put both on the same position of reprehensibility. Yes it's a kids' show and some things do get curated. But look at what has actually happened: they removed a character with a problematic behavior to show they don't condone it IRL. Should we also remove all manner of other villains that harm or put other characters' lives in danger and have horrible personalities and values because we obviously don't condone that either?

If not, why make such a distinct exception for Sexually-Related stuff? We are in 2021 and continue to treat Sexuality as its own thing that is not defined by its actual components and is somehow this one and very separate and distinct thing from everything else that has this completely different framework of understanding, a framework that has roots in archaic, arbitrary social norms mostly of judeo-christian origin, and that each generation of science and reason has repeatedly had to push back against by starting the Difficult Debates of its time. Big surprise, when we did finally overcome emotion and talked facts, we quickly found they hadn't a leg to stand on. Thus, as Milennials and Gen X-ers we consider ourselves as having achieved some manner of breakthrough with LGBT rights and sex positivity, while paradoxally setting in our own red lines for obscenity and moral panic around sexuality.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Quagmire,Master Roshi were kind of like James Bond.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't forget Herbet. They think child pedophilia is funny

The amount of likes this video has disgusts me. More people like it then dislike it. Child pedophilia is not funny this whole country is sick. Creepy old men are not funny.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Don't forget Herbet. They think child pedophilia is funny
> 
> The amount of likes this video has disgusts me. More people like it then dislike it. Child pedophilia is not funny this whole country is sick. Creepy old men are not funny.



It's he/him. This old man is so weird. In one episode Chris made big mess on his house.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Don't forget Herbet. They think child pedophilia is funny
> 
> The amount of likes this video has disgusts me. More people like it then dislike it. Child pedophilia is not funny this whole country is sick. Creepy old men are not funny.



Yes he is a terrible person. We've also had terrorists and genocidal dictators in satire or dark humor media. You know, people who have murdered millions. Nobody argues the acts themselves are funny or lighthearted. That doesn't mean they can't be used to explore some manners of humor. For one these are the kinds of people you love to hate. No it's not for everyone. Trigger warnings? Maybe...? I mean there are age warnings to these shows so why not? But more than that? No. Nobody's getting hurt. And the people who see this and think it's okay to do it IRL have a whole different kind of Problem anyway.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Searinox said:


> Yes he is a terrible person. We've also had terrorists and genocidal dictators in satire or dark humor media. You know, people who have murdered millions. Nobody argues the acts themselves are funny or lighthearted. That doesn't mean they can't be used to explore some manners of humor. For one these are the kinds of people you love to hate. No it's not for everyone. Trigger warnings? Maybe...? I mean there are age warnings to these shows so why not? But more than that? No. Nobody's getting hurt. And the people who see this and think it's okay to do it IRL have a whole different kind of Problem anyway.


Walter Disney and Leon Schlesinger loved joking about Isoroku Yamamoto,Adolf Hitler(he was jewish),Benito Mussolini. Including Popeye cartoon tv mini-series.


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a question; are any of you mad that cartoons are no longer used to advertise cigarettes? Do you believe that marketability for them should still go toward children? If not, why? Cancel culture ruined the tobacco industry a long time ago when they, *the* cancel culture themselves, stopped television networks and other forms of media from marketing tobacco products in a way that were appealing to children. That and those obviously made up health warnings. They're not doctors. They don't know. And kids gotta be able to smoke when we finally repeal child labor laws (something *else* this ridiculous cancel culture induced). We need those tiny hands back so they can fit inside dangerous machinery more easily. A cigarette in their mouth helps them focus. I mean fuck, cancel culture is just ruining life as we know it. Now even rapists don't have a mascot, and society is on the brink of collapsing because of it.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Joom said:


> I have a question; are any of you mad that cartoons are no longer used to advertise cigarettes? Do you believe that marketability for them should still go toward children? If not, why? Cancel culture ruined the tobacco industry a long time ago when they, *the* cancel culture themselves, stopped television networks and other forms of media from marketing tobacco products in a way that were appealing to children. That and those obviously made up health warnings. They're not doctors. They don't know. And kids gotta be able to smoke when we finally repeal child labor laws (something *else* this ridiculous cancel culture induced). We need those tiny hands back so they can fit inside dangerous machinery more easily. A cigarette in their mouth helps them focus. I mean fuck, cancel culture is just ruining life as we know it. Now even rapists don't have a mascot, and society is on the brink of collapsing because of it.


Such as Pete the Cat first original design,Popeye the Sailorman,Cruella Devile,Rick and Morty?


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Such as Pete the Cat first original design,Popeye the Sailorman,Cruella Devile,Rick and Morty?


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh I forgot about Flinstones,Scooby-Doo(theory that Mystery Shack Shaggy,Velma,Fred,Daphne are smoking weed everyday).


----------



## Shenrai (Mar 11, 2021)

Its fine its not like they do anything interesting with Looney Tunes nowadays anyways. I am sure the movie will be trash like every sequel of an old franchise made in recent memory.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lola Bunny was annoying in Looney Tunes Show. Rest in Peace Mel Blanc circa Anno Domini of years 1908-1989,,Walter Disney 1901-1966,Leon Schesinger 1884-1949.


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

Shenrai said:


> I am sure the movie will be trash


You're probably not wrong. Even the original movie wasn't good. That weird time in the 80s and 90s when Warner Bros. tried revitalizing and modernizing Hanna-Barbera cartoons just set them all on a cringey, downward spiral. All of the made-for-TV movies, lazy spin-off shows, and everything else are just WB and Cartoon Network cashing in on the namesake. Adult Swim is an amazing example of this. It got its start because Cartoon Network owns the rights to everything Hanna-Barbera, so they just gave these guys free reign of all the assets that weren't part of shows that still had some IP in circulation. This isn't to say some gold didn't come from this, but it's how things like Space Ghost Coast to Coast, Sealab 2021, and Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law came to be. Those at least had a sense of originality compared to the obvious cash grabs aimed at children and their nostalgia obsessed parents. That's literally the only cause for all of these sequels and remakes; cash grabs banking off the nostalgia of the stupid people who could just watch the original. But no, they'd rather get mad at studios for ruining their nostalgia because somehow a remake or a sequel makes the original go away, and they fail to realize that their nostalgia is what's producing this crap.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

All of you guys are a bunch of idiots.

Sometimes you guys piss me off. You guys are fucking outrageous. By the way my posts weren't serious in this thread. I was annoyed the whole time.


The whole joke around Pepe Le Pew was that he stunk. And Penelope the Pussycat didn't want to be around him because he smelled bad. That was the whole point of the joke and the original intention of it, it was never about molestation or rape you idiots.

That's why they used a Skunk as a character that gets constantly rejected. It's literally in his name too. "Pew" a combination of Pee-Yew, its a play on the word stink.

When Pepe Le Pew put on perfume and smelled good then that's when Penelope went crazy for him and started to chase him. She was the one being aggressive and he had to run away from her. They were both literally acting in the same way.

Fuck!




I'm pretty sure some ridiculous idiot out there is going to miss the original intent of the joke and some how twist it to still make pepe into something that needs to get canceled because they don't want to admit they were wrong. To them I say get a fucking life you crazy moronic person.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> All of you guys are a bunch of idiots.
> 
> Sometimes you guys piss me off. You guys are fucking outrageous. By the way my posts weren't serious in this thread. I was annoyed the whole time.
> 
> ...



Well people here are not founders of Warner Bros.'s Merrie Melodies/Looney Tunes of making adult-oriented dirty jokes of french stereotypes,meme gags...etc.


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> That was the whole point of the joke and the original intention of it, it was never about molestation or rape you idiots.


Look at you not understanding the metaphor behind him being a skunk. 


SG854 said:


> I'm pretty sure some ridiculous idiot out there is going to miss the original intent of the joke


lol


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Well people here are not founders of Warner Bros.'s Merrie Melodies/Looney Tunes of making adult-oriented dirty jokes of french stereotypes,meme gags...etc.


I see people bitching about the joke on French people smelling bad. Such unhappy people that needs something to complain about.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I see people bitching about the joke on French people smelling bad. Such unhappy people that needs something to complain about.


Perhaps now I guess this problem gonna be now solved.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Joom said:


> Look at you not understanding the metaphor behind him being a skunk.
> 
> lol


He stinks. There that's the joke.


Penelope is a rapist too that can't take no for an answer and perpetuates rape culture according to this threads stupid logic.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> He stinks. There that's the joke.
> 
> 
> Penelope is a rapist too that can't take no for an answer according to this threads stupid logic.


More like to original creators of that Looney Tunes episode you should rather blame them not us.


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> He stinks. There that's the joke.


Yeah, if you're 5 and don't actually understand the sub-joke meant for older audiences. His entire character is a representation of someone who is repulsive and isn't self-aware of their repulsiveness. That's why his character also throws consent out the window. Have you never heard the insult "skunk" or "polecat"? They're used to describe someone exactly like this. Kinda like how we call someone that's dubious a "snake".


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2021)

Joom said:


> Yeah, if you're 5 and don't actually understand the sub-joke meant for older audiences. His entire character is a representation of someone who is repulsive and isn't self-aware of their repulsiveness. That's why his character also throws consent out the window. Have you never heard the insult "skunk" or "polecat"? They're used to describe someone exactly like this.


And there it goes exactly what I was talking about.

Twisting it to bullshit levels to complain instead of getting a life.

Yes that's why they used a skunk. Repulsive but not repulsive anymore when he changed something. In this case his smell. Then after he smelled good Penelope got aggressive with him.

I know exactly the metaphors you are talking about. It's a play on words. Comedy plays on words all the time for jokes.


----------



## Joom (Mar 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Twisting it to bullshit levels to complain


No, it's called understanding character archs and traits, and the metaphors behind them because I have a pretty heavy grasp on the concept of storytelling. Anthropomorphic characters especially are an easy read because we liken human traits and personalities to these animals. Again, returning to the snake, why do you think every single snake character in any cartoon is up to something nefarious? Pepe could have been a chinchilla, but the joke wouldn't have worked because the metaphor wouldn't have fit. In the same sense, Bugs couldn't have been anything other than a rabbit because of the personality they assigned to the character derived from real life human traits. I couldn't give any less of a fuck whether or not the character stuck around. Me calling out his character traits isn't a complaint, it's an observation; something you seem incapable of doing what with your complaining about complainers.


SG854 said:


> instead of getting a life


And yet here you are arguing whether or not a fictional character is a literal rapist because you don't know what a metaphor is. Nobody's called him a rapist. He just kinda, y'know, represents one. That's what a metaphor is.


----------



## Viri (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler







That time when Pepe nearly blew his brains out, because he learned he stunk.



Spoiler







That time we learned Pepe was also into guys.

I always found him to be pretty funny.


----------



## Rikua (Mar 11, 2021)

Shouldn't they cancel all Looney Toons at this point? I'm like 90% positive every character has had a love interest that was not at all into it. I find it kinda funny that Pepe was cancelled in Space Jam 2....But Bugs was ALL OVER Lola in the first one with VERY similar advances....but nah, that's cool cuz its Bugs right? Plus the Lola re-design NONSENSE that is going around. Its a hand drawn bunny, fucking relax people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2021)

Imagine people being salty losers about a fictional character lol


----------



## SG854 (Mar 12, 2021)

I started thinking about how I came off in this thread and I feel bad. I came off too harsh. I was irritated at this whole situation. Me calling people idiots and such was disgusting of me. I felt shitty using language like that even if no one called it out. So I won't use that language anymore here.



Joom said:


> No, it's called understanding character archs and traits, and the metaphors behind them because I have a pretty heavy grasp on the concept of storytelling. Anthropomorphic characters especially are an easy read because we liken human traits and personalities to these animals. Again, returning to the snake, why do you think every single snake character in any cartoon is up to something nefarious? Pepe could have been a chinchilla, but the joke wouldn't have worked because the metaphor wouldn't have fit. In the same sense, Bugs couldn't have been anything other than a rabbit because of the personality they assigned to the character derived from real life human traits. I couldn't give any less of a fuck whether or not the character stuck around. Me calling out his character traits isn't a complaint, it's an observation;




Call it observation or complaint or whatever other word you want to use, you still use the same words for the criticisms. Call a character dumb and say it's an observation is no different then you saying he's dumb but saying it as a complaint.

The difference between a complaint and a observation is usually the emotion attached to them, at least how it's used in a debate or argument. A complaint usually has a more negative feeling from the person where as an observation is usually more relaxed look at things. But it still doesn't change the root of the criticism.

A person usually says it's just an observation to let the other person know I'm more relaxed in my view of this situation and you are ridiculous for not being as relaxed as me. Because somehow showing more care and emotion in a debate is a loosing strategy. It ends up becoming a battle of who shows the most relaxed emotion, and who ever shows the most relaxed emotion wins the debate, and it becomes less about the actual content of the debate they were talking about.



Joom said:


> something you seem incapable of doing what with your complaining about complainers.



I don't understand the complaining about complainers part. You have to make an observation first before you make a complaint. Which then goes back to my above paragraphs which is the way you are using those words, you are using them based on the emotion attachment to them. Whether or not someone is ticked off is irrelevant to the main points they bring up. What they say matters more then the emotion behind what they say.




Joom said:


> And yet here you are arguing whether or not a fictional character is a literal rapist because you don't know what a metaphor is. Nobody's called him a rapist. He just kinda, y'know, represents one. That's what a metaphor is.



He is being cancelled. A cartoon character being cancelled. The whole point of this thread. People are taking this more then just a metaphors or observation. They are taking action. There is outrage at this character.


Trying to go after a cartoon character from a comedy show that is the butt of the joke is ridiculous. And yet no one goes after Penelope for the same behaviors. And people are taking this character way to seriously and are canceling it, that's what annoyed me. Its just a comedy cartoon. And me talking angrily about it earlier is not the same as them or the same in seriousness as them because I am not canceling or wanting the character cancelled. That's the difference.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 12, 2021)

porky has no pants..............erase him


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 12, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> porky has no pants..............erase him


Same for Bubsy the Bobcat,Donald Duck,Conker the Squirrel,Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Imagine people being salty losers about a fictional character lol


how I'm gonna live knowing that a rapist isn't in a children's basketball movie I probably wasn't gonna watch anyways


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 15, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> porky has no pants..............erase him



Plus.... Chip and Dale, Spongebob and friends, Minions, Puss in Boots etc...


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 15, 2021)

AsPika2219 said:


> Plus.... Chip and Dale, Spongebob and friends, Minions, Puss in Boots etc...


Including my render of Ramirez Jill of the Jungle pantless skin removed from Reddit. I was banned on Sonic Retro forum anyway.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 15, 2021)

AsPika2219 said:


> Plus.... Chip and Dale, Spongebob and friends, Minions, Puss in Boots etc...


We have work to do


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 16, 2021)

I heard Bill Gates owned some concept artworks of his inventions. I heard painter of Last Supper Leonardo Da Vinci is royal ancestor descendant of Jesus Christ and Mary Madgalene Jesus's wife. One of Leonardo Da Vinci drawings there was contures of naked Man. I heard he was gay. Templars were royal guards of Holly Grail. You know from Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade,Jazz Jackrabbit 1(circa Anno Domini of years 1993/1994),Da Vinci Code, Sailor Moon.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 16, 2021)

I cannot care about it. I dont liked to watching the sports movie. It is just... stupid. The celebrities wants our money for their own richness while we struggle for our lives. No thanks.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 16, 2021)

Leonardo Da Vinci loved drawing naked Man.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 17, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Leonardo Da Vinci loved drawing naked Man.


DOWN WITH LEO!


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 17, 2021)

Is user slaphappygamer really Hillary Clinton?


----------

